# Papas of Patatas?



## eno2

In mijn supermercado kent de prijslijst aan de weegschaal geen patatas. Alleen drie soorten papas. Ook batatas. Maar dat is een andere Amerikaanse groente  met een totaal ander aspect, die ik ook gebruik voor frieten. Maar die moeten maar éen bakbeurt krijgen. Van Dale Spaans-Nederlands zegt dat papas aardappelen zijn. En dat patatas Amerikaans zijn. Maar het lemma patata geeft ook aardappel. Het gebruik van papa of patata zal wellicht lokaal variëren???  In Canarias heb je  het bekende lokale gerecht  "papas arrugadas"


----------



## eno2

Het antwoord staat hier:

http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/papa-patata-y-batata.2827596/

Papas overleven enkel in Canarias.

De WR-zoekfunctie gaf voor "papas" geen link. Ik kreeg die in Spanish only.


----------



## Udo

De etymologie en zelfs het tegenwoordige gebruik lijkt heel ingewikkeld. Er bestaan verschillende vruchten (horen bij verschillende plantenfamilies) en verschillende woorden, en een hoop verschillende streken over merdere continenten verspreid.
Wat ik van eigen ervaring kan zeggen is dat wat in Nederland aardappelen (Duits Kartoffeln) zijn heten in Spanje patatas en in Mexico papas.


----------



## eno2

Udo said:


> De etymologie en zelfs het tegenwoordige gebruik lijkt heel ingewikkeld. Er bestaan verschillende vruchten (horen bij verschillende plantenfamilies) en verschillende woorden, en een hoop verschillende streken over merdere continenten verspreid.
> Wat ik van eigen ervaring kan zeggen is dat wat in Nederland aardappelen (Duits Kartoffeln) zijn heten in Spanje patatas en in Mexico papas.


Dat is zeker zo, wat je daar zegt. In "Spanish Only" heeft een moderator dezelfde vraag van mij gesloten, omdat er al een draad bestaat over de etymologie van "papas"  Ik had de WR zoekfunctie gebruikt, voor "papas", voor ik postte, en geen link gevonden. Soms gaan ze hier wel erg streng tekeer...


----------



## AllegroModerato

In Andalusië, waar ik jaren heb gewoond, is "papas" heel courant. In het restaurant waar ik werkte stond het gewoon op de menukaart.


----------



## Self-taught

Maak u geen zorgen, Eno2. Iedereen in alle spaanstalligelanden verstaat wat papas en wat patatas beteken/zijn. Normaalgesproken in Spanje het is patatas en in Amerika papas. Het kan ook zijn dat in enkele spaanse zuidelijke regio's van de iberische schiereiland men zegt papas of mischien beide woorden door elkaar.


----------



## Peterdg

En, voor zover ik weet, zijn onze aardappelen op de Canarische eilanden ook "papas".


----------

